# Boxing pictures from 12/4/2010!!!! Lots of them!!!! C+C Please. Thanks



## obx (Dec 6, 2010)

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.




26.




27.




28.




29.




30.




31.




32.




33.




34.




35.




36.




37.




38.




39.




40.




41.




42.


----------



## bruce282 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a heads up, two things that don't mix are C&C and Lots of Pictures.

3 or 4 at a time will get you better responses.

I like the ones that capture the moment of impact the best.

Bruce


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the under cleavage


----------



## obx (Dec 7, 2010)

bruce282 said:


> Just a heads up, two things that don't mix are C&C and Lots of Pictures.
> 
> 3 or 4 at a time will get you better responses.
> 
> ...



Will remember that for the future. 
So I guess for this one, the question should be which one is your favorite.


----------



## obx (Dec 7, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I like the under cleavage



The more I look at that picture the more I like it. Yeah and the cleavage thing is nice.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

I really enjoy boxing. I watch it as much as I can on HBO when its on and even PPV. I missed the Latin Fight Saturday night 'cause I conked out on the sofa. I have to say I have not seen so many face altering and sweat flying shots as I have seen here on this thread. Great capture because its not easy to get that. 

Now, the one thing I see is your WB setting is off. Everything is toned yellow and you have to fix that.


----------



## obx (Dec 7, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I really enjoy boxing. I watch it as much as I can on HBO when its on and even PPV. I missed the Latin Fight Saturday night 'cause I conked out on the sofa. I have to say I have not seen so many face altering and sweat flying shots as I have seen here on this thread. Great capture because its not easy to get that.
> 
> Now, the one thing I see is your WB setting is off. Everything is toned yellow and you have to fix that.



Thanks for the advice. Now I am very new at theis photography stuff so "How do I fix it???????"  Thanks


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 7, 2010)

You have the timing of the shots down, but the quality of pics is the same as your last post back in November. You got a ton of feedback and some processing suggestions. Here is a quick edit of my favourite pic form the set to show where the shots could be:




Nice capture, but you have to work on better exposures or improve the pp. Notice how you can see the sweat running down the guy's back in the figure on the right? The crappy ceiling tiles are distracting, but I left the light wells for atmosphere. The colour cast is corrected now but this can be done on camera with your WB setting. If you are getting a yellow/green cast, you are most likely under fluorescent lights. The black point has been adjusted to a deeper black using levels in PS. The image has been sharpened and the noise has been reduced.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice job on that edit!!!:thumbup:


----------



## obx (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the edit!!!!!! Now on my camera in WB my options are:
1. Auto
2.Daylight
3. Shade
4. Cloudy
5. Tungsten light
6. White fluorescent light
7. Flash
8. Custom
9. Color temp.

These pictures I was shooting in #5 which is Tungsten Light. What can I do differently??????


----------



## Javy85 (Dec 28, 2010)

32 by far is my fav


----------



## obx (Dec 31, 2010)

Javy85 said:


> 32 by far is my fav



I had to look at that all night long. (Poor me) lol


----------



## JackHowitzer (Jan 2, 2011)

killer photos


----------

